# Star Wars The Old Republic / monatliche Kosten?



## TankCommander (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich war gerade auf der Homepage von SWTOR. Leider finde ich nirgends eine Information zu den monatlichen Kosten. Wird es auch eine Prepaid-Karte geben wie bei WoW? 

Gruß Tank


----------



## Uziflator (10. Dezember 2011)

Timecards wird es auch geben, 30 Tage 12,99€, 60 Tage für 25,99€.


----------



## TankCommander (10. Dezember 2011)

Dann werde ich es mir holen.


----------



## Cybertrigger (10. Dezember 2011)

Laut der Website und dem forum muss man direkt eine Timecard dann angeben am 20.12.
Du brauchst also direkt für den start, sofehrn ich es richtig verstanden habe, eine Timecard.
Wenn du über Paypal oder einem anderen unterstützten bezahl system vor hast zu bezahlen wird er später die Summe abgebucht.


----------



## TankCommander (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte beim Kauf vom Spiel wären 30 Tage kostenlos spielen inklusive?


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Ich dachte beim Kauf vom Spiel wären 30 Tage kostenlos spielen inklusive?


 
Ist auch so, muss nur eine Time Card angeben oder eine Zahlungsmethode die man danach sofort wieder löschen kann


----------



## TankCommander (11. Dezember 2011)

Hoffe das die Timecards dann genauso gut verfügbar sind wie bei WoW.


----------



## Cybertrigger (11. Dezember 2011)

Das dort 30 Tage inbegriffen sind im spielkauf ist auch so.
Man muss aber ein Abo abschliessen und um dieses zu tätigen muss halt eine bezahlmethode angegeben werden.
Im falle  einer Timercard ist es so das , so nehme ich an, du eine Timecard haben musst um deren code direkt einzugeben.
Mit einer Timecard das Abo zu bestätigen kann also bedeuten das du direkt zusätzliche Kosten hast um die 30 Tage inbegriffene Spielzeit nutzen kannst.
Wenn du natürlich einen Timecard code später erst eintragen musst vor ablauf deiner inbegriffenen Spielzeit, ist das System genauso gut wie alle andern.
Genaueres kann erst mit erscheinen des spieles und dem abschluss der nötigen Abos gesagt werden.
Im Forum wurde das ganze auch diskutiert und keine eindeutige Aussage von seiten der Offiziellen im bezug auf Timecard code direkt eingeben zu müssen oder nicht gegeben.


----------



## TankCommander (11. Dezember 2011)

Finde das die Offiziellen dazu schon vorher eine Aussage treffen müssten. Die Timecard ist für mich, so blöd wie es auch klingt ein Kaufkriterium. Ein Abo und abbuchen vom Girokonto?!? Naja halte das für keine gute Idee. Wenn ich mal 1 oder 2 Monate keine Lust/Zeit habe, würde ich trotzdem zahlen. Das ist ein NO GO. Und mit einer Timecard kann ich meine Zeit selbst bestimmen. Klar kann man das das Abo kündigen und dann wieder anmelden, aber das ist ein Aufwand den ich nicht betreiben will.


----------



## Cybertrigger (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen zumindest am anfang ein Abo über Paypal abzuschliessen und gegebenenfalls dann auf GTC ( Game Time Card ) zu wechseln.
So umgehe ich die , falls vorhanden, Pflicht direkt eine GTC angeben zu müssen für ein Abo.
Damit kannst du dann auf jeden fall erstmal deine 30 Tage nutzen ohne zusatzkosten und dann dich weiter endtscheiden, Abo abbrechen, bezahlsystem wechseln.


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Dezember 2011)

Abo kündigen und wieder  abschließen wenn man wieder zocken will sind 2-5 Klicks .. zuviel Aufwand? 
Ahjaaa.

Und das man ein Abo abschließen muss, um die   kostenlose Spielzeit nutzen zu können ..ich glaub, dass war bis jetzt bei jedem P2P Game so, das ich gezockt habe.
Und das waren schon ein paar mehr.

Ich werds wohl über KK machen.


----------



## TankCommander (11. Dezember 2011)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Abo kündigen und wieder  abschließen wenn man wieder zocken will sind 2-5 Klicks .. zuviel Aufwand?
> Ahjaaa.


 
Nee kein größer Aufwand, solange man keine Kündigungsfrist hat!


----------



## Cybertrigger (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mich mal in den Cache Forum daten von Swtor durchgearbeitet und ein zitat eines der Offiziellen rausgesucht.
Eine präziesere Aussage konnte ich leider nicht finden. 



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> einer solch hitzigen Diskussion möchte ich nicht fernbleiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bambusbar (12. Dezember 2011)

Joa, wie gesagt, ist normal so.
Oder wie es der Droide sagt "branchenüblich" 

Und das die Leute, die ne PrePaid-Karte benutzen um das Abo einzurichten ihre Kohle nicht wiederbekommen o.ä. das ist klar


----------



## Cybertrigger (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde erstmal bei Paypal bleiben für das Abo und mir anguggen über den inklusive Monat wie es auf Dauer ist.
Hoffe mal die Motivation ist auf dauer auch gut , wärend der Zeit die ich spielte fand ich sie auf jeden fall sehr gut.
Hatte leider nur einen Beta Wochenend zugang aber fand das es zu schnell war teilweise zu Leveln.
Die ersten beiden Planeten gespielt und mit Level 23 auf Balmoa gelandet.
Also für ein Spiel wo man noch nicht effektive Level Areale weiss und sich erstmal einspielen muss ging das Leveln zu schnell.
Ich hab nur 3 Tage gespielt gehabt  , Freitag - Sonntag, und das ging recht fix.
Mit Level 12 von Startplanet weg und mit Level 23 von Dromund, am ende der 3 Tage die ich gespielt habe war ich dann Level 27.


----------



## Thaurial (13. Dezember 2011)

Das Lastschriftsystem (ELV) ist ebenfalls bestätigt, die Quelle kann ich nun leider nicht mehr angeben, da das Forum down ist.

Zum Thema Kündigungsfrist kann ich nur sagen, das halte ich für Blödsinn. Es wird beim Abo Modell stark an WoW angelehnte Methoden geben:

1 Monat: 12,99€
3 Monate: 3x,xx€
6 Monate: xx,xx€

Dabei kann man das Monatsabo natürlich jederzeit kündigen, darum ist es ja ein Monatsabo..


----------



## TankCommander (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde das Spiel erstmal mit den 30 Tagen testen. Wenns mir gefällt das kann man über ein Abo via Payball nachdenken.


----------

